# Maven, finde Dependency nicht...



## Goldfish (21. Mai 2014)

Hey, ich habe gerade das Problem, dass ich folgende Klasse benötige, um ein Beispiel aus dem Netz nachzubauen:

import weblogic.wsee.security.bst.ClientBSTCredentialProvider;

Wenn ich die Klass an sich google, findet sich diese auch. Mein Problem jetzt ist, dass ich es nicht fertig bringe, den nötigen dependency-Tag zu finden, den ich brauche, damit ich diese Klasse benutzen kann... Kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## jstei001 (12. Jun 2014)

Ich glaube die Weblogic Klassen befinden sich nicht im offiziellen Maven-Repo. Da WLS keine freeware ist. Du kannst dir den WLS herunterladen und entpacken da müssten dann irgendwo auch innerhalb eines lib Verzeichnisses die ganzen WS dependencies sein.

Kann es auch sein das dein Beispiel eigentlich auf einem Weblogic Server laufen sollte und du es aber woanders versuchst zu starten?


----------



## javer (1. Jun 2015)

Schau mal ob es an deiner Maven-Installation liegt. Du kannst deine Dependencies hier eingeben und die JARs runterladen: Download JARs with dependencies


----------

